# C&C 25 - opinions?



## TSOJOURNER

*C&C 25 - opinions?*

I am loking at a 1973 C&C 25 as my second boat (moving up from a 20'' trailersailer). I haven''t seen or heard anything about these - anyone have any input? Thanks. . .


----------



## Jeff_H

*C&C 25 - opinions?*

There are a couple of different boats that this might be. There was a 25 foot C&C design that was constructed by Hinterhoeller and then there was a later 25 footer that was built by C&C. 1973 is just about the time that the Hinterhoeller went out of production and the C&C went into production.

Both are pretty nice boats that sail well and were good all around boats. I raced on one of the C&C 25''s in Savannah and thought it to be a well laid out and seemingly well constructed boat.

Jeff


----------



## mikehoyt

*C&C 25 - opinions?*

Patq,

My best friend owns a C&C 25. I think the hull was laid in 73 but it is a 1974 model (hull serial# indicates 1973 but owners papers, brochures, etc... 1974).

He loves the boat. For a 25 footer it is reasonably roomy and seems fairly fast and stable. Check out http://www.cncphotoalbum.com/index1.htm for a lot of pictures and owners links. His boat is called C&C 25 Mark I. The other C&C 25 referred to by Jeff can be viewed by doing a search on www.yachtworld.com for 25 foot C&C boats. There is one listed there with a photo as well as several mark I and one mark II. The older 25 is listed as a 1972 C&C Hinterhoeller. Looks more like a Shark.
The Mark I is one of the early 25''s that were well built and well received. The original 35, the C&C 30 MK I, C&C 27 and 25 from that ere were some of the classic C&Cs that helped to make that company.

You will not be unhappy with this boat. There are three at our club. Contact me offline if you want my friend''s email address.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*C&C 25 - opinions?*

We bought a 76 C&C last sept after our Capri 25 had a rather rude meeting with a rock. We''ve only sailed it about 10 times, but from what i see it''s a very solid performer. It doesn''t have the speed of the Capri ofcourse, but it takes steep chop well and keeps us much more comfortable than the Capri ever did. Chedk the deck for soggy core material or delamination. If the plumbing is origimal you probably have a flexible tank that''s way past due. The toilet is a cheap WC model and probably need replacing too. The berths aren''t the best, and storage space is poorly organized. We have the Vire 7 inboard whick so far has been a real pain in the ass. So far we''re pleased with the boat. Jim L


----------



## hamburking

*An excellent choice*

I have owned/sailed a 1974 C&C 25 for the past 5 years. I Have owned 2 other (larger) C&C boats, and a total of 7 sailboats in all. So I have something to compare this boat to.

It's an excellent model. Built strong and simple, but very fast and forgiving. It has the feel of a big boat, not in small part to the 50% ballast to displacement ratio...making it a good stiff sailor (stays upright). Below has a ton of space compared to any other boat in it's class. I take a family of 4 for a week, with no trouble, except maybe if it rains for three days in a row. The outboard is preferred, because you can have a modern 4 stroke engine rather than a 30 year old inboard (yuck). This boat is easy to sail, very strong, and handles all weather and waves without trouble. The shallow draft will get you anywhere. The huge companionway hatch makes the below very open and airy, and easy for entry/exit, especially for kids.

However, here's some things to look for when purchasing:
Deck leaks cause soft spots in the balsa core. Check the decks carefully, especially on the bow and near the chainplates. Most have had the deck repaired already. If it's soft, you'll be able to easily tell. Check the mast step for cracks. Many have been replaced, which is ok. The mast can be lowered on a pin, but this puts alot of undue stress on the step and leads to damage. It's better to use a crane, and easier/quicker too. The original electrical should be ripped out entirely. Replace with a new breaker panel, and LED lights. OR...just buy some flashlights for at night...12volt power isn't really needed these days on a small boat...I use handheld VHF, GPS, iPod, etc. And finally, check the sails...many have original sails. Newer sails will increase speed and look great. A nice feature of this boat is that replacing stuff is easy and cheap because the boat is small. A whole new engine will cost the same as one big repair of an inboard engine. New sails under a grand each (or can use used sails from a similar sized rig). New anchors, lights, cushions, and you've got a great boat...just like mine! So go ahead and buy it, and you'll be a happy sailor!


----------



## CCAaron

I bought a 25 last summer as my first boat. Its a great starter boat and really does feel bigger than most 25ft boats. I have a 9 hp outboard and I would reccomend staying away from the inboards. They made some with inboards and others with outboards. From what I have read the inboard can be a pain to work with and it isnt very great.


----------



## sailingdog

I doubt the OP much cares as you guys are replying to an EIGHT YEAR OLD THREAD.


----------



## hamburking

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*

Hey, even if the OP is 8 years old, I'm still proud of my boat and happy to post. Someone will google this and maybe get some good info.

I would buy another C&C25 without hesitation. They are cheap because of age, but a tremendous value in a used boat. I'd like to get one for my daughter when she's old enough to have her own boat...better than getting her a car.


----------



## JimsCAL

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*

And it took you three more years to reply again!!


----------



## hamburking

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*

Hang on, I'll have a witty retort for you in 2017!


----------



## FirstCandC

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*

You are sailing so much that you don't have time to post!


----------



## moocow1

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*

thank you for the post, even if it took eight years, i just sold my islander and am looking to buy a C&C 25 this has helped a lot. i'll be waiting for the witty retort


----------



## hamburking

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*

Hi again,

Its been 4 more years...and I'm still working on that witty reply...day and night. So far all I have is "I know you are, but what am I?"

In the meantime, I sold my C&C25...what a mistake.
My kids were getting bigger, and we just didn't all "fit" below for the 3-4 night cruises we like. Also, I wanted to go on longer trips, farther, since they were getting old enough to handle it. Regardless of the boat, you still need to bring the same amount of food, water, clothes, WWgear, dinghy, etc. My biggest complaint was the lack of permanent stove. I used an origo 1500 single burner stove which I put on the icebox lid when in use. You can imagine trying to get something out of the icebox while cooking supper.

Since it was very well equipped (3 anchors, GPS, VHF, LEDs, new upholstry, dinghy, 3 jibs, furling, etc, etc) it sold quickly for a good price. I was very sad to see it go. Fortunately I took lots of pix of my kids aboard while they were little.

I have since replaced it with an old Pearson 30. I'm enjoying an inboard diesel for greatly increased range, and lots more space below...including a 2 burner Origo 3000 mounted in the galley. I've got chartplotter and autohelm, and a 25watt VHF. Mostly its just bigger. But I really miss the shallow draft, especially when I hit a rock at one of my favorite anchorages.

I would still recommend the C&C25, especially for solo sailors and young families.

I'll check back in 2017, as promised, but thought an update wouldn't be out of order...sorry if my rants are becoming too frequent!

Dave


----------



## rcpmac

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*

8 more months and this thread remains valuable. At this point I am looking at buying the boat from the OP


----------



## procellous

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*

Very much looking forward to a witty reply - however the C&C 25 that I am considering may be gone by then! Thanks for the input. Late replies on an old thread will help somebody along the line!


----------



## SHNOOL

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*

Someone answer for me please, did the OP buy a C&C 25, get married/divorce/retire and take up golf?

I'll check back in a year for my answer.


----------



## Jeff_H

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*

I think you will be waiting a long time since April of 2002 was their last post. Maybe you should drop them a PM and let us know what they reply.

I never did understand the heartburn over people revisiting old threads.

Jeff


----------



## jason892

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*

I'm looking at this thread in 2018 and still see value in the comments from 2010 so keep posting!!!


----------



## john61ct

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*

Still waiting for the witty repartee


----------



## Frenchy

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*

Hi, just bought one C&C 25 too !!!


----------



## Frenchy

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*

hi, I just bought one 3 days ago !!! nice boat I love her !!


----------



## CaptGizmo

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*

This is a wonderful boat. Ive owned my 76 C&C 25 mk1 since August last year and Ive been thrilled with her. Very easy to sail - fast stiff and dry. However, like any boat from the 70's ive had to put in a ton of work. I have the vire 7 inboard, and i completely rebuilt her which took me about a month. I decided to leave her in the boat for the rebuild which was a huge pain, as engine access is the biggest issue with this boat!

Ive also done other minor things like redoing the plumbing, replacing the gally faucet/pump, replacing the icebox pump etc etc... Definitely buy this boat if you didnt back in 2002 when you started this thread!


----------



## Drinky Crow

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*

Think these vessels might go good for single-handing w/code 6 fat head main and 140ish deck sweep genoa?
Whomping big asso on sprit of course.


----------



## pesha

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*

well lets jump 5 years. I'm looking to buy a 74 C&C 25. It looks to be in fair shape but I'm prepared to do some work if not too extensive. Have a real desire to sail from Seattle to Homer AK but have limited experience and will probably be single handing it. With my limited experience the C&C 25 looks to be a fair candidate for the cruise of course with some up grades. Anyone got a comment?


----------



## SHNOOL

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*

I wanna do the Tour de France, but I am overweight, haven't ridden a bike in years, and have a mountain bike I bought at Walmart.

Answer, yes I could do it.
Nobody would watch.
Likelihood is I'd fail miserably.

With work on all my points, I could probably do it, but I'm certainly not going to win it.

How dedicated are you to getting it done? You'll likely need to spend 3-5 times what you spent on the boat to make it "worthy" of the trip.


----------



## Arcb

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*



pesha said:


> well lets jump 5 years. I'm looking to buy a 74 C&C 25. It looks to be in fair shape but I'm prepared to do some work if not too extensive. Have a real desire to sail from Seattle to Homer AK but have limited experience and will probably be single handing it. With my limited experience the C&C 25 looks to be a fair candidate for the cruise of course with some up grades. Anyone got a comment?


The inside passage goes up to about Skagway or Juneau. People do the inside passage in all manner of boats. I think it has a lot to do with timing the tides.

Once you leave the inside passage, I think it is pretty exposed. C&C 25 wouldn't be my top pick.


----------



## Newsailer42

*Re: An excellent choice*

Hello,
I just bought a 1985 C&C 25' sailboat. I am looking for a reliable owner's manual to familiarize myself with the boat. Any suggestions?
Newsailer42


----------



## chef2sail

*Re: An excellent choice*



Newsailer42 said:


> Hello,
> I just bought a 1985 C&C 25' sailboat. I am looking for a reliable owner's manual to familiarize myself with the boat. Any suggestions?
> Newsailer42


Congratulations
Welcome to the C&C Club
It's exclusive
You'll like you new 25

The site below you should join. It's all the C& C owners
They sell the manuals too
Also there are projects for all the various sizes

C&C Yachts - C&C Photo Album & Resource Center


----------



## Drinky Crow

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*



Arcb said:


> Once you leave the inside passage, I think it is pretty exposed. C&C 25 wouldn't be my top pick.


Buddy in my club sailed to Haida Quai in a Newport 27. They didn't dink around up the inside passage. Port Hardy to Rose Harbour direct.

C&C 25 just fine. ffs Rimas drifted to Alaska in a SJ24!


----------



## john61ct

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*

We each have our own Risk Aversion profile


----------



## Barquito

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*



john61ct said:


> We each have our own Risk Aversion profile


So true. I think the average RA profile is significantly different than in the past. In today's world, for some reason, people seem to think they shouldn't die sailing. :grin


----------



## Newsailer42

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*

Thank you


----------



## Newsailer42

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*

I am in the Hampton, va area. Can anyone suggest a diver to scrape the bottom of my boat?


----------



## john61ct

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*



Barquito said:


> In today's world, for some reason, people seem to think they shouldn't die sailing.


Yes, so weird. Could not think of a better way to go, myself.

Quietly at home, you're doing it wrong


----------



## Drinky Crow

*Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*



Barquito said:


> In today's world, for some reason, people seem to think they shouldn't die sailing. :grin


What wankers. Haven't they ever heard of drowning like a gentleman?


----------



## Pop

Why let a good thread die? I have been sailing my Mark I C&C 25 since 2008. Currently replacing the original roller furler and down sizing the outboard. I removed the inboard on mine, glassed it up and then reinforced the stern and hung a 9.8 Tohatsu electric start outboard. That was a smart play - I am trading in my 9.8 outboard 4 stroke (12 years old now) for a me 8 hp Tohatsu 4 stroke - maybe 20 pounds lighter (I am not getting younger) - and I found that even with a large prop, the 9.8 wasted power cavitation and added zero speed so I figure the two cylinder 8 to be about right. My C&C 25 is forgiving, Strong and sea kindly. My cockpit floor was jelly - my choice was to tear it open and insert new core and then reglass or just run a 2 by for underneath to give it support. I chose the latter method which may upset a purist but has worked very well. Just some general info for whomever picks up this thread next....


----------



## Jvm

2020... first summer w 25... so far, great boat. Like reading opinions... even if 10, 15 yrs old. Comme ts all seem positive. Afterall, its an old boat, and if it sinks, im out a couple grand. Good risk:reward


----------



## chef2sail

Jvm said:


> 2020... first summer w 25... so far, great boat. Like reading opinions... even if 10, 15 yrs old. Comme ts all seem positive. Afterall, its an old boat, and if it sinks, im out a couple grand. Good risk:reward


Won't sink unless YOU sink it?
Glad you are enjoying your 25.
Great boats
We've had our 35 over 20 years and still love sailing her. 
keep having fun


----------



## Newsailer42

chef2sail said:


> Won't sink unless YOU sink it?
> Glad you are enjoying your 25.
> Great boats
> We've had our 35 over 20 years and still love sailing her.
> keep having fun


Thanks


----------



## Runningmann

hamburking said:


> *An excellent choice*
> 
> I have owned/sailed a 1974 C&C 25 for the past 5 years. I Have owned 2 other (larger) C&C boats, and a total of 7 sailboats in all. So I have something to compare this boat to.
> 
> It's an excellent model. Built strong and simple, but very fast and forgiving. It has the feel of a big boat, not in small part to the 50% ballast to displacement ratio...making it a good stiff sailor (stays upright). Below has a ton of space compared to any other boat in it's class. I take a family of 4 for a week, with no trouble, except maybe if it rains for three days in a row. The outboard is preferred, because you can have a modern 4 stroke engine rather than a 30 year old inboard (yuck). This boat is easy to sail, very strong, and handles all weather and waves without trouble. The shallow draft will get you anywhere. The huge companionway hatch makes the below very open and airy, and easy for entry/exit, especially for kids.
> 
> However, here's some things to look for when purchasing:
> Deck leaks cause soft spots in the balsa core. Check the decks carefully, especially on the bow and near the chainplates. Most have had the deck repaired already. If it's soft, you'll be able to easily tell. Check the mast step for cracks. Many have been replaced, which is ok. The mast can be lowered on a pin, but this puts alot of undue stress on the step and leads to damage. It's better to use a crane, and easier/quicker too. The original electrical should be ripped out entirely. Replace with a new breaker panel, and LED lights. OR...just buy some flashlights for at night...12volt power isn't really needed these days on a small boat...I use handheld VHF, GPS, iPod, etc. And finally, check the sails...many have original sails. Newer sails will increase speed and look great. A nice feature of this boat is that replacing stuff is easy and cheap because the boat is small. A whole new engine will cost the same as one big repair of an inboard engine. New sails under a grand each (or can use used sails from a similar sized rig). New anchors, lights, cushions, and you've got a great boat...just like mine! So go ahead and buy it, and you'll be a happy sailor!


Thank you for all this good info


----------



## Dutch Surfer

moocow1 said:


> *Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*
> 
> thank you for the post, even if it took eight years, i just sold my islander and am looking to buy a C&C 25 this has helped a lot. i'll be waiting for the witty retort


2020 and considering my first boat ... C&C, Pearson or something similar from mid-seventies so I was happy to read this somewhat time-delayed post. Still helpful and relevant. Happy sailing to everyone and thank you for sharing your experience with these boats. As a newbie to sailing it can be intimidating and it helps to know what issues to look for and what questions to ask.


----------



## SHNOOL

I'll add that I've now spent a decent amount of time with my C&C 32. You see, I don't just sail my boat, I work on them (a lot). I vowed that I'd not feel comfortable until I've gone over and understood every system on her. Its my own way to learn.

Let me tell you what I can see. First let me say I came into ownership of the C&C, knowing their reputation for quality, but I am a Catalina guy (owned a Capri 14.2, Capri 22, Capri 25, and always loved the 270, 28, 320, 34, and 36). I am still in awe of the brand, and their support. I've a hack OK, not a boat designer or anything.

My most recent boats besides the above were an S2 (a great rep) and a Schock (great rep too) Wavelength 24.

What I've seen on the C&C is that they are robustly built, in pretty much every way. Examples? Heavy duty reinforced hoses for scuppers (The S2 and Catalinas were corrugated tubing). Heavier than required gauge wire for DC wiring. Real teak on doors, trim, etc. Heavy Schaefer gear for standard equipment. Ridiculous heavy layup of solid fiberglass in most places (cored only where necessary). Yeah there are better built boats for sure, but for production boats, they are a decided notch above, the others I've owned.

That being said, I'm doing a lot of work on my boat. New electronics (wheel pilot and wind), new DC panel (with analog V and A), already did AC. Racing sails, new vang, new running rigging, additional winches, new bilge pump, battery charger, batteries, and the list goes on.

If I had a choice between an S2 6.9 (or 8.0), a Hunter 25.5 (or 25), Pearson 26, Oday 26, Catalina Capri 26 (or Catalina 25), or a C&C 25, I'd be all over the C&C 25.

Now some other options that would peak my interest in that size? The S2 7.9, B25, Tripp 26, Antrim 27... but mostly because I lean towards the fasties.


----------



## Dutch Surfer

Hey man ... thank you so much for sharing your experiences. If I wanted to begin to learn to do all of these things (and I do want to learn), how would you recommend I start? Do you YouTube things or are there places where people can hop to learn? 

I've heard Catalina has an amazing community and great support. I've very much liked the ones I've seen ... and there are so many of them. S2 are also up there with Pearson and C&C for consideration and I recently came a cross a beautiful Cal 28 that looks to be very well kept and updated. Are you familiar with Cal boats, particularly the 28? 

I know it isn't traditional but I prefer a wheel over tiller as my neck is a mess and it hurts me to turn my head. And for a bigger boat I feel better with an inboard diesel, especially because I do intend to do some longer trips. Do you agree?

You inspired me to learn my boat (whichever she may end up being) by working on every part of her and figuring it out. 

Thanks again for taking the time to share your experience. I am part of a worldwide Jiu-Jitsu community where everywhere I have gone I felt like I was welcomed and sailing so far has been similar. For the most part, people do not look down because someone is inexperienced ... they all want to help. Very cool.

All the best and I'll also check out your "Fasties" recommendations.


----------



## JimsCAL

Dutch Surfer said:


> I've heard Catalina has an amazing community and great support. I've very much liked the ones I've seen ... and there are so many of them. S2 are also up there with Pearson and C&C for consideration and I recently came a cross a beautiful Cal 28 that looks to be very well kept and updated. Are you familiar with Cal boats, particularly the 28?


I own a Cal 33 which is the big brother to the 28 and there are two Cal 28s in my yacht club. The Cal 28 is a great boat in that size range. Good sailing boat, spacious well laid out interior, and above average construction for a production boat. Definitely worth considering.


----------



## Dutch Surfer

Thanks Jim. Congrats on your Cal 33. Beautiful sailboat. If you had a do-over, would you buy your Cal 33 again or maybe consider something else? What have you loved about her and what have been some of the issues? If you think of any trouble spots with these that I can look into please advise. 

I've gone to look at a few boats that appeared to be in wonderful condition in the adds only to discover that the owners posted 10 year old photos and the boats had a great deal of "deferred maintenance". This Cal is a 4 hour drive away but maybe well worth it. Thanks again.


----------



## SHNOOL

Dutch, for the record - I love the Cal 33 too.

I also love the wheel and diesel. I have owned tiller boats for several years, and have just (again) moved up to wheel and diesel. I gave up "simple" for a "feel" that I love.

I just spent a good portion of my day folded up under my cockpit finishing up running wires for my wheel pilot and my remote radio controls (yeah they are wired). I can't put my finger on it, but I really love this boat.

Maybe I've grown into the size of the boat, maybe I'm a simpleton and just like the wheel, I dunno. But it "feels" right to me. The C&Cs like I've said just seem to be a good balance between fast and solid.

That being said if I had the option (for the same price/year/state) between a Cal 33 and a C&C 33, I'd probably struggle with the decision.


----------



## Dutch Surfer

Following up with you all in appreciation. I kept hearing that when you find the right boat, you just know it (or if it finds you). I've had a few people give me the advice to buy my second boat first and go for it so I upped my game a little and started looking more at mid-thirty foot C&C's, Tartans and Sabres. I want standing head room and a warm place for my GF to be happy and comfy so she'll join me ... money well spent. Nothing wrong with Cals, Catalinas or the like ... they're wonderful and have great communities buy as I walked and sailed on more boats, these are the ones that felt good to me (now). Tried buying a Sabre 34 but unable to come to terms so making an offer on a Sabre 36 and hopeful it works out. If not, the search will go on. Thanks Jim and Schnool! Appreciate you both for taking time to respond to e newbie.


----------



## john61ct

Can Sabres be upfitted to handle bluewater passagemaking?


----------



## Cls72

Hi - looking to buy a 1974 C&C 25' - have not been able to get pictures of the renovated interior (e.g. improved layout, new stove, etc etc) as the boat has the original stuff and want to do a bit of a refresh......as well as ideas for the cockpit area; wonder if someone can share pictures as well as items that I need to check (C&C Smile, Soft Deck, etc....) during inspection....


----------



## GrahamN

Hi: Am new to this forum and to a 1973 C&C 25 bought last summer as my pandemic vacation. My sailing experience with it is limited but I do have some engine questions and can share some accommodation thoughts.
The previous owner took great care of the boat and so she is very clean. She had not however had any noticeable recent upgrades except for a newer Yamaha T9.9. Unfortunately, this apears to be a 20" leg not a 25" with the result that the anti-cavitation plate rides only 1" below waterline. I therefore need to lower the ob mount on the transom or get a longer outboard - or both. After crawling into the cockpit lockers I discovered that the transom appeared to have a factory installed interior wall glassed reinforcement plate. It is set pretty high though and even with a 5" longer leg the anti-cavitation plate depth will still be only 6" - is this enough in a choppy sea for this boat? A second question regards weight and motor mounts. The mount is spring loaded but offers no significant relieve to lifting this 115lb motor... so is likely to be replaced. However, are these 48 year old boat transoms built in the days of 2-strokes, strong enough to enjoy having such a heavy motor tossing about on the end of 12" plus lever arm? That strikes me as a lot of stress on overall transom integrity and has made me consider 1) mounting slightly lower with a fixed bracket. 2) perhaps even looking for a lighter (smaller) engine such as a 6hp sailpro. Would the latter choice be unnecessary - it would seem to be of marginal power for coastal cruising, and also a shame versus trying to get a trade in on a longer leg Yamaha.
If anyone catches this post, any knowledgeable suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Regarding interior accommodations, they are simple and well laid out but headroom limited to about 5"8". Also, the settee berths transition from reasonable to scrunched for the feet going into the galley cabinetry. For the expandable starbord berth, after a couple of poor sleeps, gritted my teeth and expanded the footwell by cutting into the really lovely factory cabinetry and removing the icebox. Since the berth is 7 feet long and I am less than 6 feet, I was able to fit a 15L Coleman icebox into the extreme end of the berth as a reasonable replacement without discomfort. Still pondering the port side which features the galley sink...


----------



## Barquito

Having a stern mounted OB will always have the possibility of coming out of the water in a chop. The OB will be usable in more conditions if it is lower (and could save your bacon). If you glass in a good backing plate, I don't think the transom will have any trouble. However, the trim of the boat may not be as good with more weight on the transom. You could go with a lower HP engine if you are OK just using it in mild conditions.


----------



## GrahamN

Thanks Barquito. Your comments are valid and valued. Just to clarify, the engine that is currently mounted is already a T9.9 so I would not replace with anything substantially heavier. Yes, if I move the mounting bracket lower I will certainly have to augment the backing plate. My concern however wasn't just about the stresses at the mounting point but also about overall stressing of that transom. 115 lbs seems like quite a lot of weight being tossed about (on the end of foot long extension) on the transom - but maybe I underestimate the strength of these old fibreglass builds..? I do not really plan to go out in heavy conditions (but of course, most usually do not, but they sneak up...). The smaller engine also becomes more "man sized" for much easier handling and seasonal maintenance. Still weighing the pros and cons...
Thanks.


----------



## SHNOOL

9.9 is probably on the high end of what is needed for the C&C 25.
Yes the boats were designed with 2 stroke motors and frankly smaller motors 5-7hp in mind as well.

That being said, the 9.9 will be well appreciated with a 30knot headwind and chop, if you are an inland lake sailor (save for great lakes) this might be overkill.

Keep in mind the small outboard business has very much consolidated over the last 20 years or so, and the 7-9.9 are frequently the same size/weight motors, and sometimes 10-15hp are same (heavy).

The original location of the motor mount should be considered to be well headed, as lowering it introduces a lower hole on the transom right? I know above the waterline, but still.

If you insist on lowering the motor mount (which keep in mind also means you much reach further down to pull the motor up right?), then you can reinforce the stern with G10 for a backing plate inside. YES it is a lot of strain on the transom, but the layup of the C&C is quite heavy and with sufficient distribution of the weight (large enough G10), should be able to support what you are doing.

In my mind I'd be looking for a 2 stroke 6hp 25 inch shaft as an even swap, or sell the 9.9 after you find the 6.


----------



## Sapient Mulch

hamburking said:


> *Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*
> 
> Hey, even if the OP is 8 years old, I'm still proud of my boat and happy to post. Someone will google this and maybe get some good info.
> 
> I would buy another C&C25 without hesitation. They are cheap because of age, but a tremendous value in a used boat. I'd like to get one for my daughter when she's old enough to have her own boat...better than getting her a car.


LoL, Here I am, late 2021, researching this boat and I just had to register and give you a gold star for foresight.


----------



## Sapient Mulch

Drinky Crow said:


> *Re: C&C 25 - opinions?*
> 
> 
> What wankers. Haven't they ever heard of drowning like a gentleman?


Not necessarily drowning; perhaps in a way I'm fortunate by way of family history. A 20 second aneurysm on the way to hank on a foresail would be my choice, but I'd surely take drowning over intubation in a corporation.


----------



## Sapient Mulch

GrahamN said:


> Thanks Barquito. Your comments are valid and valued. Just to clarify, the engine that is currently mounted is already a T9.9 so I would not replace with anything substantially heavier. Yes, if I move the mounting bracket lower I will certainly have to augment the backing plate. My concern however wasn't just about the stresses at the mounting point but also about overall stressing of that transom. 115 lbs seems like quite a lot of weight being tossed about (on the end of foot long extension) on the transom - but maybe I underestimate the strength of these old fibreglass builds..? I do not really plan to go out in heavy conditions (but of course, most usually do not, but they sneak up...). The smaller engine also becomes more "man sized" for much easier handling and seasonal maintenance. Still weighing the pros and cons...
> Thanks.


Graham, 
I am currently looking at a C & C 25 from the Great Salt Lake to be delivered to me near Reno. I'd take a year or so to refit and I'll then proceed to the inside passage and head towards AK. I intend to add a couple of floor frames and a skeg for the rudder, (crab pots) and an outboard well. I'll remove the inboard and replace it with an electric for marina maneuvering, but I'll likely install some sort of kick up outboard well, before the skeg as shown in atomvoyages.com videos.

I also intend to add a small pilothouse/standing area/sealed bridgedeck hatch for the rainy times on the way to AK. Also, a place above waterline to take a shower. I think this boat could be every bit as good for budget voyaging as the Contessa 26.

Sapient


----------

